# Presenting the 100% Bacon Hamburger



## alelover (Jul 9, 2012)

http://newsfeed.time.com/2012/07/06/presenting-the-100-bacon-hamburger/?iid=nf-article-mostpop1

If you are in southern cal go get ya one.


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 9, 2012)

They have one in San Diego and next time I am down there I will give it a try


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 9, 2012)

Rock (BF) thinks bacon is one of the major food groups and he saw this yesterday. Wanted to know when I would make one for him!!! LOL


----------

